# Kaltstart von s7 300



## WIX (13 August 2008)

hallo freunde,
ich bin im sps ganz neu
ich lese deshalb viel
ich weiss welcher unterscheid zwischen kaltstart und warmstart=neustart
(nicht remanente merker ,zähler,timer löschen...)
warmstart ist wenn mann sps startet (strmshalter ein)
kan mir jemand sagen mit ein beispil wann man kaltstart hat???

danke liebe forum

wix


----------



## clweb (13 August 2008)

Folgendes:
Warmstart: remanente Daten bleiben erhlaten. Programm wird ab Anfang des OB1 gestartet. 
Automatischer Warmstart:nach Spannungswiederkehr
Manueller Warmstart: nach STOP/RUN (Schalter oder PG)
Die S7-300 kann nur Warmstart.
Bei den 400er (oder 318/319) gibt es noch (einstellbar in HW Konfig):
- Kaltstart: remanente Daten werden gelöscht, Programm wird am Beginn von OB1 gestartet.
-Wiederanlauf: OB1 wird an der unterbrochenen Stelle fortgesetzt, jedoch wird am Ende dieses OB1 Lauf das Prozessabbild der Ausgänge nicht auf die Ausgänge kopiert (kann aber umparametriert werden). Alle remanante Daten bleiben erhalten.


----------



## vierlagig (13 August 2008)

clweb, zwar keine antwort auf die frag, aber nett 

kaltstart bekommst du zustande, wenn du die netzspannung trennst


----------



## repök (13 August 2008)

Also ich bin der meinung, dass bei einem Kaltstart nicht nur die remanten Daten gelöscht werden, sondern die DB's reinitalisiert werden. 
Musste ich dummerweise schonmal feststellen.
Deswegen stimmt die Aussage von 4l nicht so ganz.


----------



## OHGN (13 August 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> ....
> kaltstart bekommst du zustande, wenn du die netzspannung trennst


Ich denke das ist so nicht richtig. 
Auch nach Netz ein kriegst Du bei der 300 nur einen Warmstart hin.
Ist eigentlich schon selbsterklärend aus der HW-Konfig ersichtlich....


----------



## vierlagig (13 August 2008)

OHGN schrieb:


> Ich denke das ist so nicht richtig.
> Auch nach Netz ein kriegst Du bei der 300 nur einen Warmstart hin.
> Ist eigentlich schon selbsterklärend aus der HW-Konfig ersichtlich....



jopp, da war was, aber so kurz nachm aufstehen denkt man noch nicht an die gesamte S-umgebung 
es ist aber meines wissens der einzige haken, der einen kaltstart nach netz-aus noch verhindern kann ...
wat repök sagt, versteh ich nicht, habe ich doch datenbausteine gar nicht erwähnt, aber er hat recht, sie werden initialisiert, also mit den anfangswerten besetzt, das kann jeder bestätigen, der einen neben einer CPU hängenden CP zum neustarten durch abklemmen spannungslos machen wollte, mit dem draht gegen die schraube vom profibusstecker kommt und damit dann die gesamte spannungsversorgung tot macht


----------



## OHGN (13 August 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> ....
> es ist aber meines wissens der einzige haken, der einen kaltstart nach netz-aus noch verhindern kann ...
> ....


Das verstehe ich nun wieder nicht
Was meinst Du mit "verhindern" kann? Ein Kaltstart ist schlicht und ergreifend nicht möglich, es sei denn ich würde es hinkriegen dass die CPU nach "Netz-Ein" erstmal ein automatisches Urlöschen durchführt.

PS. Ich rede jetzt von 300'er CPU's mit MMC-Card


----------



## vierlagig (13 August 2008)

kann mich dunkel an eine 300er erinnern, wo ich den radio-button kaltstart anwählen konnte


----------



## repök (13 August 2008)

Das sollte heissen, nach einem Spannungsausfall macht die CPU kein Kaltstart. Ein Kaltstart ist ein schrecklich böser, unagenehmer bockmist den siemens sich da ausgedacht hat. Wozu der gut sein soll weiss ich bis heute nicht. Ich hatte mich bei einer 400'er nach einer HW-Änderung verklickt (Statt Wiederanlauf auf Kaltstart). Da durfte ich dann fleissig alle DB's wieder herstellen.
Bei den neueren Modellen ist das glaub ich nicht mehr möglich.


----------



## WIX (13 August 2008)

clweb schrieb:


> Folgendes:
> Warmstart: remanente Daten bleiben erhlaten. Programm wird ab Anfang des OB1 gestartet.
> Automatischer Warmstart:nach Spannungswiederkehr
> Manueller Warmstart: nach STOP/RUN (Schalter oder PG)
> ...


 

das weis ich schon mein lieber
aber das ist nicht die antwort
danke trotzdem
wix


----------



## vierlagig (13 August 2008)

"jetz fällt es mir wie schuppen aus die haare"

es war ne 300er - ne 318 - f***

also: kaltstart is, wie repök sagte, bockmist und bei den meisten 300ern auch nicht möglich


----------



## clweb (13 August 2008)

Ja sorry, hatte die Frage nicht richtig interpretiert.
Aber wie gesagt: Kaltstart gibt es nicht bei "richtigen" 300er
Die 318 (und auch die 319) sind 400er in 300er Kleidung.
Der Kaltstart löscht alle remanenten Daten, inlusive der DBs.
Das heisst die DBs bekommen als Aktualwerte, die Werte die im Ladespeicher stehen.
Über Sinn und Zweck des Kaltstates lässt sich streiten.
Ist aber kein Default.
Das gleiche gilt auch für den Wiederanlauf (Sinn und Zweck).


----------



## OHGN (13 August 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> kann Mich Dunkel An Eine 300er Erinnern, Wo Ich Den Radio-button Kaltstart Anwählen Konnte


Cpu 318-2 6es7 318-2aj00-0ab0


----------



## WIX (13 August 2008)

repök schrieb:


> Also ich bin der meinung, dass bei einem Kaltstart nicht nur die remanten Daten gelöscht werden, sondern die DB's reinitalisiert werden.
> .


 

aber mit welche werten??, werte im ladespeicher?
wenn das so ist kann mann sogar alles in OB102 machen
oder mache ish ein feler?

wix


----------



## vierlagig (13 August 2008)

clweb schrieb:


> Die 318 (und auch die 319) sind 400er in 300er Kleidung.



für die 318 stimmt das so, daher auch mein "f***" ... die 319 ist aber eine waschechte 300er, allein schon durch nur 2 akkus


----------



## clweb (13 August 2008)

WIX schrieb:


> aber mit welche werten??, werte im ladespeicher?
> wenn das so ist kann mann sogar alles in OB102 machen
> oder mache ish ein feler?
> 
> wix



Ja die DB werden wieder mit den Werten aus dem Ladespeicher überschrieben. Das geht automatisch.
Der OB102 wird beim Kaltstart aufgerufen, und da kann man zusätzlische  Sachen reinprogrammieren.
JA und die einzige 300er die Kaltstart kennt ist die CPU 318.
Alle andere 300er kennen nur Warmstart und OB100 (kein OB101 oder 102).


----------



## WIX (13 August 2008)

*danke danke*

danke ihr lieben
ihr seid eine prima forum

:-D:-D:-D:-D

WIX


----------



## vierlagig (13 August 2008)

WIX schrieb:


> ihr seid eine prima forum



auch wenn wir gerne mal vom thema abschweifen und speziell ich öfter mal verwirrt bin *g*

aber WIX (interessanter name ) du kannst einen drauf lassen, das hier ist das beste forum von die welt, hier werden jede menge tools supportet


----------



## WIX (13 August 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> auch wenn wir gerne mal vom thema abschweifen und speziell ich öfter mal verwirrt bin *g*
> 
> aber WIX (interessanter name ) du kannst einen drauf lassen, das hier ist das beste forum von die welt, hier werden jede menge tools supportet


 

Hallo lieber vierlagig,
du sollst mich nich ´wegen meiner schlechte sprache auslachen
und wegen interessanten name , das hat mit Wixen oder *wichsen* nix zu tun  

liebe grüsse 

wix oder wixer


----------



## moneybrother (14 August 2008)

Hallo Ihr alle,

jetzt muss ich mich auch mal in das Thema einmischen bzw. ne Fragen dazu stellen.

Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe machen 300er CPU´s auch nach einem Netzausfall keinen Kaltstart. Daher sollten doch dann auch die Akktualwerte in den DB´s nicht neu initialisiert werden und daher bei Wiedereinschalten des Netzes die Akktualwerte, die vorm Netzausfall anlagen, weiterhin verwendet werden.
Das würde ja heißen, dass ich mir das lästige Übertragen der von mir eingestellten Akktualwerte in die Anfangswerte eines DB´s sparen kann.

Oder hab ich da irgendwie nen Denkfehler?

Gruss
moneybrother


----------



## repök (14 August 2008)

Im prinzip richtig. Beim "Kaltstart" werden die Aktual-Werte der DB's durch die Anfangswerte überschrieben ( und alle Remanten Daten werden gelöscht).
Aber der Sinn dieses "Kaltstarts" bleibt mir immer noch verborgen. 

Dieses Übertragen könnte für den Fall eines Abrauchens der CPU inetressant werden. Also Datensicherung.


----------



## OHGN (14 August 2008)

repök schrieb:


> ....
> Dieses Übertragen könnte für den Fall eines Abrauchens der CPU inetressant werden. Also Datensicherung.


Nach erfolgter Inbetriebnahme kopiere ich mir die Online-DB's immer in mein Offline- Projekt.
Damit hab ich die Aktualwerte gesichert.
Das händische eintragen der Aktualwerte in die Anfangswerte ist also überflüssig.
.


----------



## vierlagig (14 August 2008)

OHGN schrieb:


> Das händische eintragen der Aktualwerte in die Anfangswerte ist also überflüssig.



wobei so ein anfangswert als orientierung für einen plausiblen wert bei der fehlersuche wirklich nützlich ist.


----------



## repök (14 August 2008)

Aber für die BDE (Betriebsstundenz. oder der gleichen) ist die Sache dann doch wieder interessant. Ich würde auch einen AG-Abzug machen. Aber einer bei der S-Hotline hat mir mal gesagt, man könnte die Aktual-Daten in die SDB's (?) schreiben. Ich habs damlas nicht weiter verfolgt.


----------



## OHGN (14 August 2008)

repök schrieb:


> ....
> Aber einer bei der S-Hotline hat mir mal gesagt, man könnte die Aktual-Daten in die SDB's (?) schreiben. Ich habs damlas nicht weiter verfolgt.


Das habe ich noch nicht gehört. Ich sichere die Aktualdaten zusätzlich noch durch "RAM nach ROM kopieren" im Ladespeicher, damit diese auch bei "urlöschen" erhalten bleiben.
.


----------



## clweb (14 August 2008)

OHGN schrieb:


> Ich sichere die Aktualdaten zusätzlich noch durch "RAM nach ROM kopieren" im Ladespeicher, damit diese auch bei "urlöschen" erhalten bleiben.
> .


Genau so sollte es gemacht werden. Zumindest bei DBs die Machinendaten enthalten, die mühsam optimiert wurden.
Denn ein ungewolltes Urlöschen ist immer möglich.


----------



## moneybrother (14 August 2008)

Das kopieren in die Offlinevariante mache ich auch immer. 
Mir geht es bei meiner Frage eher darum welche DB-Werte von einer 300er nach einem Netzausfall eingelesen werden. Wenn die CPU irgendwelche, nicht optimierten Anfangswerte (z.B. Maschienendaten, Reglerwerte usw.) einließt, kann es ja unter Umständen zu ungewollten Zuständen kommen.


----------



## OHGN (14 August 2008)

moneybrother schrieb:


> ....
> Mir geht es bei meiner Frage eher darum welche DB-Werte von einer 300er nach einem Netzausfall eingelesen werden. Wenn die CPU irgendwelche, nicht optimierten Anfangswerte (z.B. Maschienendaten, Reglerwerte usw.) einließt, kann es ja unter Umständen zu ungewollten Zuständen kommen.


Wie schon gesagt liest die CPU nach Netzausfall die Aktualwerte aus dem Remanenzspeicher (wohin sie zuvor während des Netzausfalles gespeichert wurden) zurück.
Nach "urlöschen" liest die CPU die Aktualwerte aus dem Ladespeicher ein (deshalb ist auch das "RAM nach ROM" kopieren wichtig).
Die Anfangswerte werden nur nach dem ersten speichern des DB in die Aktualwerte geschrieben bzw. dann, wenn der DB mit STEP7 neu initialisiert wird.
.


----------



## MSB (14 August 2008)

Hier 2 Siemens-Beiträge die das ganze abschließend klären sollten:

http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/7302326
http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/15389520

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## FrankF (14 August 2008)

WIX schrieb:


> Hallo lieber vierlagig,
> du sollst mich nich ´wegen meiner schlechte sprache auslachen
> und wegen interessanten name , das hat mit Wixen oder *wichsen* nix zu tun
> 
> ...



Hallo,

ich glaube nicht, daß es von vierlagig irgendwie bösartig gemeint war.
Es gibt hier im Forum genügend Beispiele, daß wir Deutschen es
auch nicht besser können.....


Freundliche Grüße

Frank


----------

